# Anyone from 1 HQ and Sigs?



## GDawg (12 Sep 2004)

Hey, I was wondering if anyone here was from 1 HQ and Sigs if there was anyone who has recently done a tasking there. I may have a opprotunity to work there for a few months and I would like to know what its like, especially from the perspective of a reservist who would be augmenting them.


----------



## Smackey (26 Oct 2004)

I did a 6 month call out with 1 sigs in 97 as a Rad Op. It was a very good experience, being just off basic at that point i learnt alot of Field craft, guess that happens when you have an ex infantry guy for a CP Sgt.  

A friend of mine just came back from a 6 month call out himself, he said it was fairly strict however if your only there for a few months it couldn't possible be that bad. I would say go even just to learn from the reg force guys.


----------



## McG (31 Oct 2004)

I'll bump this topic up.  1 CMBG just spent the last month in the field and anyone who might have answered your question would have just gotten home yesterday or today.


----------



## SigPigJerry (7 Nov 2004)

I'm not from HQ & Sigs but I had a lot of friends there. During Prairie Ram they were moving a lot and treated rather poorly. If you want to try out the regs somewhere in Edmonton, I'd try somewhere were there is less sigs (CER, 1,3 VP) because where there is less sigs there they wont get the shit jobs and actually get some respect.


----------



## 88tape (30 Jan 2006)

Here Here. HQ and Sigs sucks!!!


----------



## Radop (7 Mar 2006)

Unfortunately, I have only been in HQ & Sigs units and the Regiment but especially loved the HQ & Sigs posting.  I enjoyed going into work everyday and got along with my peers very well.  I would love to go back there especially as a Tp WO someday.

As the HQ & Sigs and the Regt have the most sigs in them, if you do well there, you will get recognized and promoted.  The out units are sometimes lost because the higher ups don't see you much.  I know that happened in Pet a little.  The job in the out dets does seem better and you do get treated by the units better and someday, I hope to try it on for size.

No matter were you go, remember to have fun and learn what you can.


----------



## canyouhearmenow (29 Jul 2015)

Hey everyone,

I just received my CT offer for ACISS to 1 Sigs today. I was just wondering if someone could shed more light on recent unit activities at 1 Sigs, the downsides to the unit, and the positive aspects as welll. I know this post is old but hopefully someone will be able to read it and give me some more information. 

Cheers!


----------



## JBP (28 Sep 2015)

canyouhearmenow said:
			
		

> Hey everyone,
> 
> I just received my CT offer for ACISS to 1 Sigs today. I was just wondering if someone could shed more light on recent unit activities at 1 Sigs, the downsides to the unit, and the positive aspects as welll. I know this post is old but hopefully someone will be able to read it and give me some more information.
> 
> Cheers!




They need people, bad. Good luck!


----------

